# Spinnerbait Questions



## Jim (Feb 23, 2007)

What Size, Color, and Blade Style do you like to use. 

My favorite is 1/2 oz. Double willow Chartreuse/White spinnerbait.

Do you ever change the blades out on yours to upsize or downsize?, or do you just leave it as is?


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 9, 2007)

I like a double willow the best, then a combo. I'm partial to the 1/4oz size.

I never swap the blades around on the water, try to carry enough with me handle that, I just don't see myself out there trying to assemble a blade!


----------



## MARINE0341 (Mar 12, 2007)

Being new to freshwater fishing, I am now building my arsenal. I want to buy some spinnerbaits, because it seems from what I have read that the spinnerbait is a good producer. What size and styles do you recommend first.

I see you mentioned 1/4 oz and double willow.


How do you know what to use? Single blade, Double blade, Different kinds of blades, colors and sizes #-o


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2007)

MARINE0321 said:


> Being new to freshwater fishing, I am now building my arsenal. I want to buy some spinnerbaits, because it seems from what I have read that the spinnerbait is a good producer. What size and styles do you recommend first.
> 
> I see you mentioned 1/4 oz and double willow.
> 
> ...



Marine,
I thought I was the only one who had these questions....You forgot to add Trailer, trailer hook......

Thats why Spinners are not one of go to baits (lack of confidence).

I plan on changing all that!


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 12, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> MARINE0321 said:
> 
> 
> > Being new to freshwater fishing, I am now building my arsenal. I want to buy some spinnerbaits, because it seems from what I have read that the spinnerbait is a good producer. What size and styles do you recommend first.
> ...



Willow blades are long and narrow, offering plenty of flash, but with less vibration than a Colorado, which is short and stumpy, but really thumps, especially the larger sizes. Willow would be a good choice for clear water, or slightly stained, as it has a nice baitfish profile, where the Colorado is a good choice in dirtier water, or such a situation as at night, where you would want more vibration. These blades also provide lift, allowing the bait to run shallow. There are a few more styles, but to me the most notable is the Indiana, which is kind of a willow/colorado combination, but looks more like a narrower colorado. There are also a few different finishes, nickel and brass probably being the most common, in a smooth finish, there are also copper, hammered, diamond pattern, and painted baldes.

Which brings us to number of blades, the more blades, the larger the profile of the bait, some spinnerbaits have as many as four (generally willows), looking like a school of fish, which also increass the vibration. I guess it would be safe to say that a tandem blade configuration would be standard, with most that I see being double willow blades, then a tandem, willow main, colorado shaft blade. Another popular combo would be the 'thumper' style, where a larger colorado blade than is normal is placed on a bait alone, this creates a ton of vibration, due to the large blade, and a side effect is it also creates a lot of lift, so generally this is used on a heavier bait, to hold it down.

As far as colors, there is a school of thought that the head color doesn't matter, the fish don't have time to see it, instead they are reacting to the flash of the blades, or the skirt. Then there is the school of thought that I subscribe to, that believes the entire bait is important, because you're not always burning that bait, and the fish does have a chance to look at it. Some of the most popular colors would be white or chart. A lot of people (at least a lot that I know) tend to only use these colors, and neglect the natural colors, which is fine with me! Plenty of fish are caught on 'standard' colors though, but take a look at jigs and cranks, fish bite those all day long in natural colors. As far as blade colors, I've had success with basically just standard 'metal' finish blades, never done much with painted blades.

For sizes, I think most folks can agree that a standard size would be 3/8, using 1/2oz to go deeper, or dirtier water, and 1/4oz for finicky fish, or clearer water. Naturally, a heavier bait allows you to cast further, and will have larger blades, creating a larger profile, and you can upsizse your offering as the shad grow after the spawn. On a windy day, or when you want to use a large blade, a larger bait is a plus.

As far as trailers and trailer hooks, the trailer adds a tiny amount of bulk to the bait, and a lot of action, if you're not getting bit without one, I say add it. I don't always start with a trailer, but I try one out if I think a little extra something is needed. For the hook, sometimes you'll feel a tap, or even see a fish swat at your bait, a trailer hook will generally catch these fish for you, but often at the expense of getting hung up more, I personally only add one when I absolutely have to, as I like to fish, not chase baits out of cover!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, that was a great post dampeoples. Thanks for that.


----------



## beernbasscd (Apr 11, 2007)

i like a spinner for locating... i just now got a boat so i'm gonna try to dwell into cranks more. burning a spinner around will locate the biters, as far as colors i do like the white generally for clear water, dirty or staind chartruese is key, also the mirage types skirts are cool ( kinda change colors with different color strands along with some sparkle). I like 3/8 and smaller as far as size. downsize if the fish aren't biting well. KVD has a nice video out for spinners i found was helpful, i bought it from BPS in like a triple pack. 

if you're not super confident buy a few to play around with. buy a decent one, terminators are very popular but pricy, i like stanley wedge too. also if u want to go real cheap wally world has some for like a dollar, some sort of promo baits, for that price u would't care losing them, however; i doubt they are as productive.


----------

